# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  DrillThrough

## acidhost

Hi! I'm trying to configure DrillThrough on MDX SQL Server 2005.

I try to make a drillthrough over a tupple which shows 32 employees.

The drillthrough is alleredy defined in the actions section.
I execute the drillthrough from the right-click menu over the tupple and a new window appears showing the action, but I can't see 32 elements.

I'm always seeing less employees.

Does anyone knows what is happening? thank you!

----------

